
Social Justice Bullies: The Authoritarianism of Millennial Social Justice - istvan__
https://medium.com/@aristoNYC/social-justice-bullies-the-authoritarianism-of-millennial-social-justice-6bdb5ad3c9d3
======
kaonashi
Please, just stop.

~~~
miscellaneous
Amusingly, this is a good example of the behaviour that this essay is
discussing.

"Unwilling to engage in productive, open, mutually critical conversations with
people they disagree with"

~~~
istvan__
I am shocked that HN has some of these guys.

~~~
Khaine
I'm not

